# Checking Out : VLA-2A by Black Rooster Audio



## ThomCSounds (May 1, 2020)

Hi everyone!

This is my review of the VLA 2A by Black Rooster Audio that you'll be able to hear on acoustic guitars, bass, lead vocals and the mixbus.




Check out the Black Rooster #StayHome Bundle (90% off). 
10% of the proceeds will be given to the WHO Covid-19 Response Fund : https://blackroosteraudio.com/en/products/stayhome

If you'd like to support me add the tracks I made that you like to your Spotify Playlist :


----------

